# Sweet Water Archery Club Shoot this coming Saturday 02/26/11



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 22, 2011)

When: Saturday Ferbruary 26, 2011
Time: Sign up any time between 8 am-2 pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 2:00 you can shoot.)

Sources say that we will have a guest that has not been seen in our neck of the woods..... Lets just say it will be a long shot.

We will again have a long shot for those how want to shoot it. 
$2 a shot or $5 for 3 shots, Half will go to the person that gets closes to the center of a orange dot. (Unknow yardage.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


I have the web site below, we have a google map page so you can find your way to the shoot.
http://www.sweetwaterarchery.com/

Hope to see ya'll.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 22, 2011)

*Long Shot last shoot*

Hunter Thomas won the long shot.
Hunter are you coming to the shoot this Month.


----------



## young gunna (Feb 22, 2011)

It was supposed to be a secret! But yea in coming!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 22, 2011)

Theres a plan in the works. Ole bowanna will probably be there too.


----------



## howie_r (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a registration cost? are there diffrent classes? I did not see any of this listed on the website.
Thank You and hope to be able to make it up there.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 22, 2011)

howie_r said:


> Is there a registration cost? are there diffrent classes? I did not see any of this listed on the website.
> Thank You and hope to be able to make it up there.



Yes there is a registration cost. $10 for fun. $15 for a Money Class or $20 for Open Money (simi pros and Pros)
The Money class are Know 50 and 45, Open A, Open B, Open C, Hunter, Women's Open, Women's Hunter.
The Novice and Women's Bowhunter class shoot for a Trophy, We also have Kids class Sr. Eagle, Jr Eagle, and Cub. They shoot for Trophy and metals
And I know that I left something out so jump on in and fill in the blanks.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Some of the RBO crew going to try and make it, but we have to set up for our shoot the next day, but if we can get things done early thursday then we may try and come,,


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 23, 2011)

The pro will not make this shoot so someone else will be able to win the money! Good luck boys.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 23, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> The pro will not make this shoot so someone else will be able to win the money! Good luck boys.



Well dang. Guess I'll just set and take up the range, If you scared I got a dog for sale.


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 23, 2011)

What you selling your old lady?


----------



## clark22 (Feb 23, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> What you selling your old lady?


----------



## USMCBowman (Feb 23, 2011)

that ain't cool


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 23, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> What you selling your old lady?



NO, it was not nice. talk about being jealous. 
I was talking bout archery and he goes there.


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 23, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> NO, it was not nice. talk about being jealous.
> I was talking bout archery and he goes there.



No you wasn't you where talking about a dog for sale?


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2011)

Think I'm going to try to make this one. Know more Fri.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 23, 2011)

Never been able to make it to Swater....gonna be there this time tho!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 23, 2011)

You know I'll be there


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 24, 2011)

We will be there saturday !!!  We always look foward to coming to your shoot  .


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 24, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> We will be there saturday !!!  We always look foward to coming to your shoot  .



Thanks, we try to put on a good shoot.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 24, 2011)

IRipSteel said:


> The pro will not make this shoot so someone else will be able to win the money! Good luck boys.



What kind of fool makes a name up close to mine and just done it this month?


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 24, 2011)

Rip Steele said:


> What kind of fool makes a name up close to mine and just done it this month?



I thought it was you?????


----------



## coonkilla (Feb 24, 2011)

a man with the name IRIPSTEEL


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 24, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I thought it was you?????



Nope not me.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 24, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I thought it was you?????



I might talk smack sometimes, but there is no reason why anybody should talk about someone's wife. Nuff said. I feel honered that someone want's to copy me. They must be real jealous of me.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2011)

RAC crew should be there around 9ish.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 25, 2011)

i will be there!


----------



## howie_r (Feb 26, 2011)

The shoot was fun thanks for the chance to shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 26, 2011)

It was a great day to be out with your buddies flinging arrows. Sweetwater put on a good shoot, challenging and deceiving. We had fun ! 
I did ok until target 20. The easiest target of the day. I shot target 19 for 44 yds and forgot to slide my slide to 20 yds.  
I held steady on the 12 and it flew over its back.    I had great form and awesome arrow flight though. 
Heres a few pics !!!!


----------



## mitchi (Feb 26, 2011)

Lee...I didn't think that would happen to you again. Nice day and nice course.  I thought I saw a Bigfoot sighting in Douglas County, too.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 26, 2011)

I think Ithink Ithink I saw bigfoot too.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 26, 2011)

it happened because you and me and bobo weren't there to remind the senile ole man to check his sight before he shoots, lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 26, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> it happened because you and me and bobo weren't there to remain the senile ole man to check his sight before he shoots, lol



Hey, I resemble that remark !  
That makes 2 shoots in a row for the senile old coot.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 27, 2011)

bowanna said:


> It was a great day to be out with your buddies flinging arrows. Sweetwater put on a good shoot, challenging and deceiving. We had fun !
> I did ok until target 20. The easiest target of the day. I shot target 19 for 44 yds and forgot to slide my slide to 20 yds.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Lee, sounds like tht post-it note idea on your top limb might be wothwhile


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 27, 2011)

to add insult to injury, the ones he missed were right in his face, lol.  i told all his shooting buddies today to remind him, so he wouldn't go for a three-fer


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Pins and indoor can do that to you Lee


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I did ok until target 20. The easiest target of the day. I shot target 19 for 44 yds and forgot to slide my slide to 20 yds.
> I held steady on the 12 and it flew over its back.    I had great form and awesome arrow flight though.



A drawback from Shooting Pins or indoor for a long period of time and then shooting tourneys with variable distances.  Good Luck


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 28, 2011)

gutter monkies don't do indoor


----------



## mitchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Lee the streak is alive at 2...


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 28, 2011)

actually the string is alive at 3


----------

